# Bad Isolation Module identification?



## Doc_Stihl (Dec 27, 2010)

Hooked up the plow and turned on the lights and they flicker between the plow lights and truck lights. *SOMETIMES* sometimes they go right to the plow lights. When I hit left/right/up the isolation module just clicks and grinds and nothing moves. I had another truck hooked up to the plow and it works fine. Checked power at the pump with a test light and I'm not getting any juice. Does the clicking/grinding sound from the Isolation Module indicate a bad unit?


Anything I should try before I buy a new Isolation unit?

Thanks


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

its not the module. more than likely it is not getting power from the cab. could also be bad ground.


----------

